# 30 zillas and clutching?



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i got 4 30x11 zillas comming my way and was wondering what spring should i run with these im thinking my almond i have now is perfect since they weigh 30 pounds each and my tri claws were 33. my almond worked perfect with the tri's but just wanting to get everyone elses suggestions. thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I say try it w/ almond. The chart said 28 lbs... which is the same as my 26" MST's lol... So I'm not going to change my clutch at all at first (maroon/black) & see what happenes. Let me know how you like the 11's up front, I'm debating that myself.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

green and a 12 pack.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lol sandman but jon i was looking at all wide or skinny wide too but the skinny 30's are almost to skinny and the way the lugs are on these tires, it seems like they may want to dig and going that skinny might not be so good so thats why i went wide, plus i can rotate now like my truck lol even wear everywhere hahaha


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Let us know how you like them. I will be ordering 30's soon but will go with the 9's in the front and the 11s in the back. Well be ordering another set of rims also. Will have a set of 28s and a set of 30s.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka said:


> lol sandman but jon i was looking at all wide or skinny wide too but the skinny 30's are almost to skinny and the way the lugs are on these tires, it seems like they may want to dig and going that skinny might not be so good so thats why i went wide, plus i can rotate now like my truck lol even wear everywhere hahaha


I thought the same thing.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You should be fine with the Almond i think lilbigtonka.

I had the 11's on the front of mine at first now i have the 9's. The 9's do look a little awkward because they are so skinny and mine are 28's. i'm sure the 30's look even crazier. For mud riding and looking cool the 11's win hands down but for ease of turning the 9's are quit a bit easer to turn side to side. I did not notice any power difference between the two. Plus the 9's do not stick out past the fenders like the 11's do. They don't sling as much mud on the rider.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i need some clutching help. i just install on 06 650i pink pri and yellow sec and 2 54g/2 56g weights (opposing each other ofcourse) wow what a diff in power to the wheels but even in high it seems to be staying geared to low . any help or advice.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

tims what tire you running


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

oh my bad im runnin 28 mudzillas fronts weigh in at 44lbs and rear 51lbs with my rims


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

28 mudzillas with a yellow i would prolly have a a red for those tires but i guess better to ahve to much grip on belt then not enough


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

what about the weight lighter weight takes higher rpm's to close the primary and heavier weights take less rpm's is that principal right?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

sorta yes but it also depends on your riding style like if you extrmeme mud i would go a spring lower geared then what you should have example thick mudding all the time and you should have lime green i would get red but if you are strictly trail riding and say on 29.5 you should have red but i would go lime green so you get more umphhh meaning mph outta the bike


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Tim, you need lime green secondary spring max for those tires. Anything more is most definitely overkill and you have no business with yellow in there. i'd get that out quick like.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

ok guys i will try the lime green but what about the primary weights? i ride 50-50 trail and mud most mud thin with water and not so much gumbo clay.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

IMO stock weights are the way to go for the average mud/trail rider.

I seen BigP turn his 28 outlaws in some peanut butter thick mud with the lime green secondary spring. That should be plenty for you.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i'd stock weights too if that's what you are riding in.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

thanks guys i just ordered a lime green spring and i guess i will be pullin it down again. it really pizzzzes me off when u buy a clutch kit for a specific size bike with specific size tires and u cant use any thing in it . it was a waste of 200$


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Those kits ain't cheap thats for sure.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

tims 650brute what year model is your brute?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

with brutes 8-10 ppl usually go secondary and thats it those, epi and dalton clutch kits are pricey and not worth it in my opinion but everyone is different


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

its an 06 650i


----------



## brute force (Aug 21, 2009)

so let me get this straight the lime green secondary on stock secondary and leave the primary just stock....Im buy 30 inch zilla to replace my 27 inch mud lites because mudlites are JUNK 2 side walls in 30 hrs on my 750 running at 8 pound of air.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

wut


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I think you could get away with a EPI Green secondary spring to replace you stock secondary spring with. The EPI Lime Green seams to run a little big in size and lots of folks have a hard time getting them in. I tried the EPI Green for my 28 Zillas and it was a little too much so that should make it close to right for the 30's i would think.

You can keep the stock primary spring but the EPI Maroon would work better IMO.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a 08 brute 750 with 28x12 zillas on rear and 28x11 on the front and im using stock clutching and i havent smoked a belt yet. But my top speed is only 53 on a road! and should i go with the maroon primary and the almond secondary or just keep the clutching stock?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

All i ride is Kawi said:


> I have a 08 brute 750 with 28x12 zillas on rear and 28x11 on the front and im using stock clutching and i havent smoked a belt yet. But my top speed is only 53 on a road! and should i go with the maroon primary and the almond secondary or just keep the clutching stock?


I would make the change to the the Maroon or almond primary and the almond secondary for the 28" skinny wide combo. I have ran it for 2 years now and love it. I now have 30" zillas and will be putting in the green secondary because I can tell that I don't have enough spring for the tires.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

I might im not sure yet i want to get ITP delta rims, bumper, skid plates, 2'' lift so i have to save Lol. When winter comes around im going to plow as much as i can and maybe make like 1000 and get every thing for the brute.


----------



## Sabretooth (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm running EPI Maroon primary and Almond secondary on my BF750 with 30" Zillas (skinny/wide) and it's working really well. Good low end grunt and still some top end as well. I'm switching to a V-Force John setup soon so it'll be interesting to see what kind of difference I see. I'm thinking about switching those 9's on the front to 11's as well


----------

